# Maple bowl with Turquoise



## JS Fog (Sep 4, 2012)

The bowl is 6â€ across and 3 1/4â€ high. Maple with Danish oil finish.The turquoise is in clear epoxy.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Looks good


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Great job!


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

Nice


----------



## ronbeaux (Mar 25, 2006)

Really like that.


----------



## lady linda (Nov 25, 2008)

John has donated this nice bowl to the GCWA Raffle. Thanks John.


----------

